

Padonkaffsky jargon - Thevet
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padonkaffsky_jargon

======
guard-of-terra
This is actually vintage already, it kind of merged with the general slang
used on runet. Nowdays more VK than LJ.

Most of distinct phraseologisms (like аффтар жжот) faded quickly because it
began sounding like last year (and it was many years ago).

~~~
guard-of-terra
[https://vk.com/oldlentach](https://vk.com/oldlentach) for a concrete modern
sample

------
myth_drannon
It's sort of like a sentence "Me so horny. Me love you long time" but taken to
farther linguistic extremes and less racist.

~~~
guard-of-terra
It can easily be made much more chauvinist by mocking many accents and
characters. For example, "таджикский библий".

